# TRO - TriAusMin Limited



## blobbob (26 October 2006)

just announced resource of 10.1 mt @ 16.9% zinc equivalent, market cap about 35million @ 40c.  undervalued?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*



			
				blobbob said:
			
		

> just announced resource of 10.1 mt @ 16.9% zinc equivalent, market cap about 35million @ 40c.  undervalued?




Undervalued?  You better believe it!

I like this stock (I didn't hesitate to buy) for 4 reasons


1. *The in ground value of the resource is some $7 Billion Dollars vs mkt cap of $40m*

2. The resource is Copper Zinc Gold Lead and Silver so very diversified deposit
10.1Mt@ 1.8%Cu + 4%Pb + 10.2%Zn + 0.55g/t Au + 85g/t Ag

3. The company was floated and backed by Barry Dawes of Martin Place Securities (other companies hes helped include *CDU SMM UXA CMR*)

4. Refer to pints 1-3   (At current levels very attractive Takeover target for the likes of PEM/KZL/ZFX/CBH/JML)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

Strange,

TRO is trading @ 0.5% ie not even 1% of its In Ground Resource value and no one on ASF seems to care,

And Zinc is going crazy!

10Mt grading 1.8% Cu + 10% Zinc is amazing! not to mention othr credits, 

*The JORC breakdown* is as follows
*
Resource Category    Tonnes  %Copper  %Zinc   g/tGold  g/tSilver  %Lead

Measured              3.6Million         1.8     10.4       0.53         85          4

Indicated             4.98Million         1.8     10.2       0.55         84          4

Inferred               1.52Million         1.7       9.6       0.61         87         4.1*

Surely this resource warrants a bit of research/discussion chaps?


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

YT, What's the market cap at $0.50?

Looks like a monty really. 

Had a few big days. I think I'll be freeing up some capital for this on Monday. What's a fair price do you reckon for a $9 b resources. 

Must check on their location and logistics to take a stab at how much it will costs to get it up and running.....


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

Just checked their web site and the Woodlawn Project is in a great location close to existing infrastructure and Goulburn/Canberra which will make this a comparatively easy start up. Looks good.

www.trioriginminerals.com.au


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

80m shares + 5 m opies = 85m 

@ 50c = $40m mkt cap

In ground value of resource say $6.5Billion (10.1Mt @16.9%Zinc Equivalent x $4000t)

So @ 10% In ground Value = $650m target

@ 1% = $65m target

The resource is located below and adjacent to an exisiting open pit,

I reckon it should hit $1.5 (just like my TZN call) anything over that is getting too much,

Also given CBH paid up for TKR's small resource, TRO seems a no brainer,

Worst case use the 3.6Mt Measured resource grading 16.9% Zinc Equiv x $2000t Zinc price = $2Billion in ground value 
@ 10% still gives a target of $200m


----------



## sleeper88 (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

maybe CBH should gobble this up   it looks very impressive..but only one concern => will it get into production in time to benefit from record high zinc prices


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

I reckon Dawes may come out with a valution of probably $2 for this thing probably more, 

He did it for CDU and I reckon he'll do it with this one


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

*Boardroom Interview:*
http://www.acnnewswire.net/press/en/33719/TRI-ORIGIN-MINERALS-LTD.html


*Articles*
Garbage gas to power revived mine
Robin Bromby 
October 27, 2006
JUNIOR Tri Origin Minerals is looking to start mining below an old open pit east of Canberra that's now being used as a landfill for Sydney garbage.
The waste management operation, owned by France's Veolia Environment, is building a power station there, to be fuelled by biogas from the putrefying rubbish. 

*This gives the miner a local energy source, but even better, Veolia has built a railway terminal on the nearby line running from Goulburn to Canberra - a terminal that might also possibly be used to ship out metal concentrates. * 
Tri Origin, which listed in 2004, yesterday reported its first resource estimate from the Woodlawn mine - one that was notable for high base metals grades. 

The estimate stands at 10.1 million tonnes at 1.8 per cent copper, 4 per cent lead, 10.2 per cent zinc, 0.55g/tonne gold and 85g/tonne silver. 

Tri Origin shares rose 6c to 42c on the news. 

Woodlawn was worked between 1978 and 1998, producing 13.3 million tonnes of high-grade ore. 

The open pit was worked out and the underground mine was floored by low metal prices. 

When work stopped, copper sold at $US1772/tonne against $US7467 on Wednesday. 

Zinc was worth $US1100/tonne against more than $US4000 now, while lead has gone from $US570/tonne to $US1605. 

Tri Origin managing director Bruce Robertson said his company would work closely with the waste operators. 

The underground workings were still partly accessible from the western side of the open pit, but Tri Origin expected the mine would need to be completely rehabilitated. 

"We're not sure where the water level is," Mr Robertson said. 

The ore body has been defined 600m down from the floor of the open pit with most of it 200m or deeper. The company sees several attractions to the proposed mine. The mining lease is approved and the proximity to Canberra and Goulburn provides easy access to skilled workers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*


Also very important I didn't realise, TRO is 51% owned by Candain Miner Tri Origin Exploration Ltd. is publicly listed on the TSX Venture Exchange under the trading symbol TOE.  



RESOURCE CALCULATION COMPLETED AT THE WOODLAWN UNDERGROUND PROJECT, NSW, AUSTRALIA 

Markham, Ontario CANADA, October 26, 2006 /FSC/ - Tri Origin Exploration Ltd. (TOE - TSX Venture), reports that its 51%-owned Australian subsidiary, Tri Origin Minerals Ltd. (TRO), has released resource calculations for its Woodlawn underground base and precious metals project located 200 kilometres southwest of Sydney, New South Wales. 

The total of Indicated and Measured resource is 8.58 million tonnes grading 10.3% zinc, 1.8% copper, 4.0% lead, 84 grams per tonne silver and 0.54 grams per tonne gold with an additional  1.52 million tones of Inferred resource grading 9.6% zinc, 1.7% copper, 4.1% lead, 87 grams per tonne silver and 0.61 grams per tonne gold. At metal prices of October 6, 2006 as noted in table 2 of TRO's release, the overall metal grades of the Indicated and Measured resource equate to US$566 per tonne. 

Woodlawn was a past-producing, high-grade zinc/copper/silver/gold mine which produced approximately 13 million tonnes of ore to 1998 from both open-pit and underground operations. TRO controls a large tenement position at Woodlawn and is investigating the economic viability of re-establishing the Woodlawn underground mine and re-treating tailings from previous mining activities. 

TOE believes that by establishing this resource, TRO is in a strong position to move ahead with its' stated objective of establishing a cash flow for the Company. The resource plus the recent completion of an agreement to provide for transfer of the mining lease and certain surface rights on completion of a positive feasibility study by TRO with Veolia Environmental Services which operates the Woodlawn Waste Management and Bioreactor Facility at the site of the Woodlawn open pit marks a great advancement for TRO. TRO has indicated that it will now move ahead rapidly with completion of pre-feasibility studies at Woodlawn. 


The News Release as issued by TRO to the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) is as follows: 

26 October 2006 

WOODLAWN UNDERGROUND PROJECT RESOURCE ESTIMATE - SML 20 

Tri Origin Minerals Ltd ("Tri Origin") is pleased to announce its first JORC(1) compliant Measured, Indicated and Inferred resource estimate for the redevelopment of the Woodlawn Underground Project. 

10.1Mt @ 1.8% Cu, 4.0% Pb, 10.2% Zn, 0.55 g/t Au, 85g/t Ag 

This resource is the culmination of several months work and a significant outcome for the Company. It provides the potential for Tri Origin to be classified as an emerging producer and thereafter re-rated and comparable to existing zinc producers as it progresses towards its objective of recommencing mining operations within the Woodlawn mining lease (SML 20). 

The resource estimate is part of the prefeasibility study for the redevelopment of the  Woodlawn Underground Project located in southern NSW. The overall resource grade equates to 16.9% zinc equivalent (Zn Eqv). The resource (Table 1) has been independently estimated by SMG Consultants (SMGC) at a cutoff grade of 7% Zn Eqv. 

Table 1: Woodlawn Project Resource Estimate - October 2006(2) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Resource                  %      Cu     Pb     Zn     Au      Ag      Zinc 
Category     Tonnes    Tonnes    (%)    (%)    (%)   (g/t)   (g/t)    Eqv(%) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Measured   3,600,000     36      1.8    4.0   10.4    0.53     85     17.2 
Indicated  4,980,000     49      1.8    4.0   10.2    0.55     84     17.0 
Inferred   1,520,000     15      1.7    4.1    9.6    0.61     87     16.2 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Total     10,100,000    100      1.8    4.0   10.2    0.55     85     16.9 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

A significant proportion of the resource is adjacent to underground workings developed from 1987-1998. The presence and impact of these workings on the conversion of resources to reserves will be considered during the mining study component of the prefeasibility. The Company is confident a positive outcome will result from this study. Detail is provided below. 

BACKGROUND 

The project was considered a key asset of the Company during its ASX listing in 2004. 

The Woodlawn Project operated from 1978-1998 producing approximately 13.3Mt of high grade ore from an open pit and then underground mine. The underground mine closed due to prevailing low metal prices and corporate reasons. 

Recently the Company executed agreements with the administrators of Denehurst Ltd, the Company that was the previous operator of the mine, and Veolia Environmental Services (Veolia) to effect the transfer of SML 20 to the Company on the completion of a feasibility study. 

Veolia operate the Woodlawn Bioreactor within the Woodlawn pit void and Woodlawn Waste Management Facility and have a significant investment at the mine site.  The agreement with Veolia  provided Tri Origin access to the underground workings, an option to purchase relevant land within the mining lease and potential as a future landowner and operator to share services and infrastructure. 

Following the execution of the agreements Tri Origin commenced the evaluation process at Woodlawn knowing the framework for mine redevelopment and operations was defined between it and Veolia. 

The resource estimate forms part of the prefeasibility study for the underground redevelopment at Woodlawn. 

SMGC 

Tri Origin appointed Mr Robin Rankin of SMGC as the competent person under the JORC(1) code to conduct the resource estimate. He is a registered Chartered Professional Geologist. 

SMGC personnel are based in a number of centres within Australia and provide geological and mine planning consulting services to the mineral exploration and mining industry. SMGC has been consulting internationally for over 20 years with a staff of highly experienced and accredited full-time professionals. Consultants cover a comprehensive range of disciplines, and their international experience covers most types of mining and minerals. 

WOODLAWN RESOURCE DETAIL 

Resources have been estimated by SMGC from a validated database comprising over 130,000 metres (m) of surface and underground drilling and approximately 100,000 survey data points within the mine area. 

The resource estimate comprises mineralisation within outlines previously defined and partly mined by Denehurst Ltd ("Denehurst") and other mineralisation external to these outlines. 

The resource estimate excludes mineralisation within 50m of the existing open pit in which Veolia is operating the Woodlawn Bioreactor as part of the Woodlawn Waste Management Facility.  A total resource estimate that excludes mineralisation within 200m of the Woodlawn pit was also estimated for a 7% Zn Eqv grade cutoff at 9.3 million tonnes (Mt) grading 1.8% copper (Cu), 4.0% lead (Pb), 10.2% zinc (Zn), 0.52g/t gold (Au) and 85g/t silver (Ag) (17.0%(2) Zn Eqv).  Tri Origin will need to demonstrate from a safety and geotechnical perspective that the redevelopment of the underground mine both within and outside this 200m exclusion zone will not impact upon Veolia's operations within the pit. Tri Origin is confident of achieving this outcome. 

The significant percentage of resources in the Measured (36%) and Indicated (49%) categories is a function of the near mine nature of the resource, close spaced drilling and reliable geostatistical characteristics resulting from high data density and good continuity of mineralisation. These, combined with conservative extrapolation parameters explain the relatively small percentage of Inferred resources. 

RECONCILIATION WITH PRIOR OPERATIONS 

Of the 13.3Mt of ore mined from Woodlawn around 8Mt  were derived from the 200m deep pit. 

The underground operation mined a further 5.3 Mt to a depth of approximately 475m below the base of the open pit crown pillar.  The grade of the fully diluted ore mined from underground was approximately 1.6% Cu, 4.3% Pb, 9.9% Zn, 0.5g/t Au and 95g/t Ag (16.5% Zn Eqv). 

SMGC reconciled actual volume mined as compared to the modeled extraction. Contained metal within the ore actually mined versus modeled extraction were within acceptable limits.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*

METAL PRICES 

Zn Eqv calculations based on insitu metal grades and spot metal prices of the 6 October 2006 were used to determine a resource cutoff grade. The metal prices at mine closure in 1998 (Table 2) were substantially below the current prices. 

Table 2: Metal Prices 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
           Unit       Price @ Mine        Price 
Metal     Values        Closure          6/10/06      % Change 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Copper     USD/t         1,772            7,350          315 
Lead       USD/t           570            1,400          146 
Zinc       USD/t         1,100            3,350          205 
Gold      USD/oz           301              570           89 
Silver    USD/oz          6.50               11           69 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 

EXPLORATION IMPLICATIONS 

Based upon the three dimensional model created for the purpose of estimating the resource the Company believes that there is significant exploration upside for new lenses and where lenses remain open at depth as well as within areas proximal to the resource. To achieve positive exploration outcomes the Company will further develop the geological model at Woodlawn and apply its new knowledge, particularly in regard to directional influences on metal distribution and associated exploration implications. 

PREFEASIBILITY STUDY 

A prefeasibility study is now underway. It will evaluate the mineability of all Measured and Indicated resources and estimate a reserve and associated risks for the Project. The Company believes a high grade mining opportunity will be defined by the study even though the conversion rate from resource to reserve will be less than normally achieved at a "greenfields site" due to the presence of underground workings. 

Importantly, mine redevelopment would enable Tri Origin to capitalise on a favourable project setting at Woodlawn, including: 
* A skilled workforce within the region (Goulburn/Canberra) 
* An approved mining lease (SML 20); 
* Prior underground mine development providing access to resources; 
* Existing tailings storage capacity; and 
* Shared services and infrastructure, including a nearby rail terminal providing access to ports and other mines within the Lachlan Fold Belt of New South Wales. 

The Company aims to complete the prefeasibility study during February 2007 and a bankable feasibility study by February 2008. During this time it is anticipated the Company will be reclassified as an emerging producer of zinc, copper and other mineral products. 

Declaration and JORC(1) Compliance:  The information in this release that relates to Mineral Resources or Ore Reserves is based on information compiled by Robin Rankin, a Member of the AusIMM, and registered as a Chartered Professional Geologist (CPGeo).  Robin Rankin is Principal Geologist with SMGC and a full-time employee.  He has sufficient experience relevant to the style of mineralization and type of deposit under consideration, and to the activity which he is undertaking, to qualify as a Competent Person as defined by JORC.  He consents to the inclusion in the report of the matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears. 

For further information, contact Bruce Robertson on (02) 9221 4322. 

Yours faithfully, 

Bruce Robertson 
Managing Director 

1. Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves (the 'JORC code'), 2004 Edition, JORC (of AusIMM, AIG & MC), December 2004 
2. Numbers are rounded up or down and hence may not appear additive. 


This news release can also be publicly accessed at www.asx.com.au under Listed Company Documents filed by Tri Origin Minerals Ltd. TRO's reporting of mineral resources, exploration results and qualifications of competent persons are in accordance with the 2004 Edition of the Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results and the JORC Code of December 17, 2004. Although these codes may differ in some regards to Canadian Standards including NI 43-101, it is the opinion of TOE management that statements made in the TRO report are, in all material regards, compliant with NI 43-101. 


For further information please contact: 
Tri Origin Exploration Ltd. 
Dr. Robert Valliant, President 
Tel: (905) 294-9942 
Web page: www.triorigin.com 
E-mail: invest@triorigin.com 

Tri Origin Exploration Ltd. is publicly listed on the TSX Venture Exchange under the trading symbol TOE. 

*Tri Origin has leveraged exposure to mineral discoveries in Australia through its 51% equity interest in its subsidiary, Tri Origin Minerals Ltd., a publicly traded company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange under the symbol TRO. *


----------



## blobbob (28 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

THE catchphrase of late Aussie icon Big Kev – "I'm excited" – could also be that of Tri Origin Minerals managing director Bruce Robertson, following the announcement yesterday of the company's first JORC-compliant resource estimate for the Woodlawn underground project in northern New South Wales.

Tri Origin's managing director Bruce Robertson

Several months of hard work have paid off for Tri Origin, with a "significant" measured, indicated and inferred resource of 10.1 million tonnes at 1.8% copper, 4% lead, 10.2% zinc, 0.55 gram per tonne gold and 85gpt silver being determined.

"It's a great opportunity for the company, we've been working on this for several months and when you look at the project, it's a high-grade project, there's no question about it and from that point of view we didn't expect to achieve as significant an outcome as we did," Robertson told MiningNews.net.

The resource estimate is part of Tri Origin's redevelopment of Woodlawn, where the company is aiming to restart mining.

Robertson is also excited about other prospects that will arise from Woodlawn.

"It provides us that pathway to cash flow and I would hope that pretty soon we'd be classified as an emerging producer. We expect to finish our pre-feasibility [study] during February, the mining study started a week or so ago, and also we've got the plant infrastructure and services study happening at the same time and all that will come together in February," he said.

Robertson said the PFS would be relatively easy for the company because of accumulated data.

"We don't need to drill for the pre-feasibility study because all the data is there, and metallurgically we've got a pretty good understanding of the ore because we've treated 13Mt [in previous operations between 1978 to 1998] and we've done some metallurgical test work on the tailings."

Woodlawn was previously operated by Denehurst before it closed in March 1998, with an ore inventory of 600,000t grading about 2.5% copper, 3.0% lead, 9.7% zinc, 49gpt silver and 0.41gpt gold.

The benefits for Tri Origin from mining Woodlawn would be the metals prices it could fetch, with copper prices up 315% since the mine closed in 1998. The smallest percentage jump in the suite of minerals from Woodlawn has been that of silver, which has appreciated "only" 69% since the mine closed.

Robertson expects a bankable feasibility study to be completed by February 2008, with the project to come online later that year at the earliest.

"We would certainly hope to make that decision by February 08 in terms of development at the site."

Shares in Tri Origin closed 8c higher (19%) at 50c today.


----------



## nizar (29 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Thats a long, long, way away.

The Company aims to complete the prefeasibility study during February 2007 and a *bankable feasibility study by February 2008. * During this time it is anticipated the Company will be reclassified as an emerging producer of zinc, copper and other mineral products. 

I think ill prefer AIM as my zinc spec, thanks.

YT what do u think of AIM?

BFS done, infrastructure in place, mine construction started, 14.5% zinc, already have 3 buyers with offtake agreements, NPV is us$150million which is 34cps and that was based on the BFS zinc price of $US1815/tonne, 65ktonnes/pa and production and first sales in december 2007??

Surely its (more of) a winner?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Maybe Niz, but I don't like Burnika Faso! (Thats where AIM's project is in Nth Africa if I'm not mistaken)

Whats AIM's Mkt Cap v NPV?

Put it this way, with the likes of CBH and PEM operating in NSW near TRO and the fact that CBH took out TKR which had a much much smaller deposit its not hard to imagine say PEM offering $100m+ for TRO, 

I mean PEM make $50m-$60m in free cash a qtr, so hey whats 6months worth of free cah flows to purchase a $7Billion dollar HIGH GRADE ASSET IN THE SAME STATE AS YOUR MAIN OPERATION WHILE ALLOWING YOU TO DIVERSIFY INTO GOLD + COPPER as well?


----------



## nizar (29 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Maybe Niz, but I don't like Burnika Faso! (Thats where AIM's project is in Nth Africa if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> Whats AIM's Mkt Cap v NPV?
> 
> ...




bro AIMs market cap at 16c is 96million, NPV is US$150million that was based on the BFS done completed in late 2005 based on a zinc price of $us1815/tonne..

i see your logic with CBH and TKR and PEM... Perilya is a great company earning big money, i like their 19/10 announcement regarding broken hill development, low capex so quick payback, long-costs, still dont understand why the market values them so cheaply, especially compared to KZL, though i must say PEM is (currently) a high cost producer....

though mind u i was critical of CBH takeover of TKR from the outset, hera will take a fair bit of $$$$ to get to development (yes synergies with infrastructure i know, but still), and also the timing!! when CBH were barely profitable!!... and then now 800m shares... ensuring the sell side is always stacked... but i still like CBH, bottom line is they will earn big money this year and good pipeline of growth...

back to TRO... hmmm yeh i see what your saying, the potential is there with this one...

and YT, all the best with your finals..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hmmm TRO up 16% on decent volume for the stock but not much buy depth = only a few peeps chasing it up



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> and YT, all the best with your finals..





p.s. thanks Niz, I should probably be revising  :


----------



## saltyjones (30 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

finished the day with some steam up & the loco jumping into another gear. at 59 cents this stock is under the radar by a fair 20 cents or so. any guestimate valuations ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Up a lazy 50% since I bought 2 days ago   

Glad I didn't wait,

Who knows where mkt will take this stock, the resource is Mid-Cap large ie PEM CBH and its grades are JML style so as a pure asset its got to be worth $150m+ minimum,

I reckon this thing will get to $1.50 in the next few weeks (if no other factors ie mkt correction etc occur) its resource is just that large and that high grade

But then "all ships float on high tide"


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Up a lazy 50% since I bought 2 days ago
> 
> Glad I didn't wait,
> 
> ...




Good pick YT.

Back to study!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Back to study!




     nooooooooooooo! just a little bit more investing please please

Off I go


----------



## pharaoh (31 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Is this still heading up guys?
Seems like it could do very well, a small CDU perhaps?

Only thing worries me is it is underground mining to come it seems, is that going to be an issue?

Pls feel free to give me your opinions.
Cheers...


----------



## stoxclimber (31 October 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hey guys,

Long time reader but had to join just to thank the forum for pointing this stock out to me...jumped on at .545! 40% gain in two days nothing to complain about!

The 7bn of metals in the ground for an explorer is definately appealing for the market cap (even now I would think) - I'm just wondering what sort of a percentage of in ground value do these sort of companies usually trade around? 


I note one of the previous posters was working with 1% as a conservative estimate - even at this rate the stock still has a way to go...
That said, we wouldn't want to give back the 40% just as soon as we got it..

I mostly invest in more established companies, it's my first time in with a microcap..and what a time to start!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Morning all and what a nice day it is, sun is shining and huh oh my TRO is up another 15% today, mini CDU not just yet, but has potential, with Zinc prices rocketing a 10Mt deposit grading an Equiv of 16.9% Zinc is always good!


----------



## stoxclimber (1 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Unfortunately we're up a *mere* 8% now...compared to 20% intraday. I wonder if we've reached the peak of the run or its just a bit of profit taking? Judging from Yahoo!'s intraday chart most of the run from .88-.80 has been on low volume.


----------



## JoshyJ (1 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

profit takers, exact same thing happened to GDN.


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Unfortunately we're up a *mere* 8% now...compared to 20% intraday. I wonder if we've reached the peak of the run or its just a bit of profit taking? Judging from Yahoo!'s intraday chart most of the run from .88-.80 has been on low volume.




lol were you expecting it to go up 20% per day??? A rise is a rise  especially when profit takers are coming in.


----------



## stoxclimber (1 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

tro is going to go up 15% a day...FOREVER!!

I predict $200 by christmas

I wonder if it's time to take some profit myself. The market cap is getting around 70mm, being 1% of the in ground metal value. Not sure what a good exit point would be.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> tro is going to go up 15% a day...FOREVER!!
> 
> I predict $200 by christmas
> 
> I wonder if it's time to take some profit myself. The market cap is getting around 70mm, being 1% of the in ground metal value. Not sure what a good exit point would be.





I remember post CDU reading many articles where 'Experts' said speculators and punters should never pay more than 10% for a companies deposits in ground value, ie $7B deposit = don't buy the shares if mkt cap at or above $700m

I reckon 1% is way too low, 2% sounds very very undervalued and 5% reasonable

I think that $1.50 is jump off point short term,

I will hold through the dips, the Zinc crisis isn't going away overnight and regardless of daily mkt sentiment and fluctuations 1000+ t of Zinc are drawn down a day


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Down quite a bit today. Seems that after it opened down 5c, guys thought the ride was over and were desperate to dump, chased the price down.Hopefully see some bigger buyers come back into the market and take out the sellers around the 80c mark.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Yeah thats what they tend to do,

They actually sometimes wait till the stock is most vunerable, then dump a bit to break support and wait to see how many weak hands will sell through,

Then its just a matter of the first buyer back in and they all sorts pile back in


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

hopefully so=) - not sure how many big traders would be playing TRO though.

Seeing a recovery in the share price now and the emergence of a few buyers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Like I said,

1.6Mt of zinc ain't going away and neither is the Zinc crisis,

So while the traders may take it up and down, soon we will get proper mkt support and that won't occur till it gets over $1 IMO

Now where's Martin Place Securities when you need them? There last valustion on this was $157m = $2 approx, 

Be interested to see how long they take to step out of the shadows and put out a new report


----------



## SevenFX (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Wow

If you were lucky enough to buy at the bottom (70c) and sold now(79-84c), you could have made a quick 10-15c in the first hour, even with limited volume.

I am seeing this moderate retracing (with no bad news) once a [good] stock has been hyped up, as a good but causious time to buy in around the bottom of the range...

What's your thoughts on this YT.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Wow
> 
> If you were lucky enough to buy at the bottom (70c) and sold now(79-84c), you could have made a quick 10-15c in the first hour, even with limited volume.
> 
> ...




See previous posts for more detail but

*Positives*
1. Mkt Cap vs In Ground Value of Resource = 1%

2. Large High grade Zinc + Copper + Gold + Silver +Lead Deposit

3. Martin Place Security backed (backers of CDU, SMM, UXA, CMR)

4. 51% Owned by Canadian Major

*
Negatives*
1. Has run hard


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Now where's Martin Place Securities when you need them? There last valustion on this was $157m = $2 approx,
> 
> Be interested to see how long they take to step out of the shadows and put out a new report




Is a report in the pipeline?


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

If a buyer takes out this 166K share parcel being sold at 85c then most of the profit takers will be weeded out and TRO could really take off. If we can't then I can't see much short term future in the stock without some good news..


----------



## Beethoven (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> If a buyer takes out this 166K share parcel being sold at 85c then most of the profit takers will be weeded out and TRO could really take off. If we can't then I can't see much short term future in the stock without some good news..




Seems to me someone is capping the share.  A bit of market manipulation today??? I'm not sure but seems that way.


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Could be but I think it's just guys that bought in at 0.1-0.2 where a 160K parcel is only like $30K, split amongst 6 guys so its $5K each, and now are trying to sell. We'll see, anyway.


----------



## Beethoven (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

lol maybe but why sell it all at the same price???


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Probably because its the intraday high - there was a similar quantity being sold at .91 yesterday (yesterdays intraday high if i recall correctly)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Probably because its the intraday high - there was a similar quantity being sold at .91 yesterday (yesterdays intraday high if i recall correctly)




Actually that order was up at 9.30am, its what caused all the other sell orders to pile on pre 10am below 85c, its what IMO caused the slump to 70c,

Not sure about your theory Stoxclimber, but one thing to notice is if the order is forced through today, ie if say at close its not going to get out at 85c, will the order drop to exit?


Anyway I'll remind everyone again $70m mkt cap vs $7Billion large high grade Zinc Resource!

And oh yeah, zinc stock levels are dropping everyday!


----------



## ALFguy (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hi YT, I'm with you on this one.
Def capped today and needed a breather.

Not much left on the sell side now. Tomorrow will be interesting.

Holding holding holding


----------



## stoxclimber (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Thanks for that YT, didnt know.


Well, closing auction was a bit of a nonevent - only 2000 shares changing hands (although at a 4c higher price, so it makes our portfolios look better   ).

Not so sure I agree with you ALFguy - we still have a couple large sell orders in the market at the moment and of course, many big holders aren't going to leave their orders on SEATS..

If we can move this 160K cap on the share price then the share should move up a bit - at least it will be prone to the day volatility that we have grown to love =).

I'm holding for now but I don't want to be a long-term holder.


----------



## JoshyJ (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

It was certainly capped, i said it at 11 on another forum and i still stand by it. But i believe 85 will get chomped tommorrow either that or the sellers will disappear.


----------



## dj_420 (2 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Candlestick charts showing todays trading as a hammer with long lower shadow. this can be a bearish indicator in an uptrend, confirmation needed. this is a signal that sellers were willing to unload well under days high and resisted pushing past previous days close.

but could pose as a buying opportunity if we see a pull back. we will have to wait and see what tomorrows trading brings.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

85c cleared now to clear all time high of 91c and then back on too blue sky's


----------



## stoxclimber (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Here we go!

YT, did the big sellers sell today, or withdraw their offers?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

The sellers were taken out with ease,

We haven't even seen a proper froth on this stock yet,
That will come when a valutaion report or a media article comes out comparing this to CDU

$7billion resource vs $80m mkt cap


----------



## ALFguy (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> We haven't even seen a proper froth on this stock yet




?? froth ??

Would that be when buyers and sellers pour in at the same time?


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> ?? froth ??
> 
> Would that be when buyers and sellers pour in at the same time?




No - thats when the stock goes absolutely ballistic!


----------



## dj_420 (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

i thought we might see some form of retracement due to candlesticks, oh well i suppose that is why they are called indicators.

i would like to be in on this one but am not going to chase a price. a lot of people got badly burned on CDU so i dont think we will see such a crazy increase but there is blue sky ahead definately. 

good luck to holders.


----------



## stoxclimber (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Here we go guys! 99c with only 60K shares in total on market depth sell side - someone just took about 100K!


dj_420, I think one of the problems with the technical indicators might be that TRO is such a small stock so the price movements aren't necessarily a good indicator - e.g., yesterday TRO went from 80c just before close to 84c at close because someone bought 2000 shares - hardly a big funds outlay.


----------



## JoshyJ (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

So lets estimate how long it will take to hit $5.


----------



## stoxclimber (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Closed at 1.01 with almost no sellers. Although I wonder if long term holders of TRO will come out of the woodwork over the weekend and put sell orders in...


----------



## Beethoven (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

watch it soar.... hey dj jump on the ride.  If you like JML you might want to like this one as well.  Comparing this one with JML. Well just look at the market capitals of each.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Undervalued?  You better believe it!
> 
> I like this stock (I didn't hesitate to buy) for 4 reasons
> 
> ...




That was this time last week just after I jumped on at 50c,

Well we're now 1 week later and 100% up, but Mkt Cap is still $85m vs $7Billion Resource!

An article in the Fin Review soon would be nice


----------



## giss (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

i've just joined the site & been watching the comments on tro. I picked up some stock (20k). Thanks for the tip. It seems to be a winner! do you think monday will be up or down. 20% increase in one day seems difficult to repeat


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> That was this time last week just after I jumped on at 50c,
> 
> Well we're now 1 week later and 100% up, but Mkt Cap is still $85m vs $7Billion Resource!
> 
> An article in the Fin Review soon would be nice




This has more gaps than i've ever seen on a daily chart. It seems allot of buyers in really fast...i think i'd like to see a pullback before i commit. 

Whats the estimate on the Zinc component of the resource in $...?

Cheers,


----------



## Caliente (3 November 2006)

*Re: TRO origin minerals*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> This has more gaps than i've ever seen on a daily chart. It seems allot of buyers in really fast...i think i'd like to see a pullback before i commit.
> 
> Whats the estimate on the Zinc component of the resource in $...?




agreed... I'm excited about this stock as a great mid-long term zinc hold, but right now its very heated.


----------



## ALFguy (5 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

It's started has it?

Being ramped to high heaven on HC, which is just going to fuel interest - especially with all the comparisons going around with CDU.

There's bound to be the odd 'odd ball' down ramping it to instill some fear and hopefully get it cheap. Just wish they wouldn't bring it here   

ASF is one of the better forums around and I like that most posters have something informative to say, and there's a lot less ramping.

Looking forward to watching TRO this week. No doubt will rise on Monday (Parent company TOE, in Canada, rose 15% on Friday) but possible pull backs during the week.

Urrmmm, think Joe just deleted the posts so the above probably doesn't make much sense


----------



## RichKid (5 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

*Dear members

I'm noticing a fair bit of excitement and emotion in these posts on jnr resource stocks, including TRO.

I suggest that we all tone it down a bit or the following measures may be taken without further notice to moderate the level of emotion and hyperbole:

1) Certain posters who add unnecessarily to the hype may be banned, either temporary til they calm down or permanently and/or

2) The thread may be closed for an indefinite time, perhaps til the media speculation and online emotion settles down- you will probably have to post on these penny stocks in other forums til then.  

Your actions have a clear impact on whether this thread will survive.

So calm down please everyone and re-read the ASF code of conduct, the posting guidelines and the anti-ramping thread to get an idea of the spirit of ASF.

*


----------



## RichKid (5 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				giss said:
			
		

> i've just joined the site & been watching the comments on tro. I picked up some stock (20k). Thanks for the tip. It seems to be a winner! do you think monday will be up or down. 20% increase in one day seems difficult to repeat




Hi Giss,

Please read the ASF forum code of conduct and posting guidelines and please do not consider anything you read on ASF to be a 'tip' or advice, please see a qualified financial adviser instead. Please do not request 'tips' or advice either on ASF. 

If you can follow our guidelines you will enjoy your stay on ASF! Wishing you the best with it all,

RichKid
moderator


----------



## JoshyJ (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

These guys were on Boardroom Radio today.


----------



## nizar (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

theres no sellers on the depth for TRO practically.
YT u must be laughing


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Don parachutes.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I'm out. 

Hope it keeps going for you guys.


----------



## stoxclimber (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

hope you managed to get out high kennas, although if you just posted looks like you sold around the low

I was thinking about selling some myself - a 115% profit is nothing to complain about - although I think I'll let it ride a little longer.


----------



## ALFguy (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Bound to see some profit takers with such a hard run up about 1.30 this morning.

Looks to be settling around 15%+ which is the % their parent company gained on Friday. If few sell into the bids in the next hour or so, I expect we'll see some chomping and a price rise.

My only worry is that gapped open!


----------



## moses (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Why? Whats the worry? Worried it will crash, or worried that you'll miss out?


----------



## ALFguy (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Why? Whats the worry? Worried it will crash, or worried that you'll miss out?




Not worried about it crashing. That's pretty unlikely imho, but could retrace a little tomorrow. I guess this depends on how it finishes today.

I got in early so not too worried, but would be nice to see it continue this run.
Fundamentals are still there people are beginning to wake up to what they have.

Boardroom radio presentation was a good listen and likely to prick a few ears.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> theres no sellers on the depth for TRO practically.
> YT u must be laughing





Actually I was in an exam   

Sean brought me up to speed as soon as I got out (Thanks)

Has anyone seen/read an articles on this stock yet? ?


----------



## stoxclimber (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I didn't hear the Boardroom presentation - what did they say? Any place to get audio?

ALF, what do you think the chances of a retrace tomorrow are? It seems with TRO all the action is in the mornings - by the time I wake up (the student life) all the funds over!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> I didn't hear the Boardroom presentation - what did they say? Any place to get audio?





Summary:

Talked about resource, said *In ground value $8b * (repeated it a few 
times)

Spoke about size of deposit and the amazingly high grade of the deposit etc, reckons should be compared CBH and KZL, 

Spoke about the fact that company is 1% of Woodlands deposit, reckons mkt should also look at Lewis Ponds + Woodlands underground etc

Said *resource is equal to 11Moz's of GOLD* 


Highly recommend listening,
*http://www.acnnewswire.net/press/en/33866/TRI-ORIGIN-MINERALS-LTD.html*

MD is excellent, says his happy to take calls etc contact him with any questions etc etc


----------



## stoxclimber (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

tks YT - i should give the MD a call


----------



## ALFguy (6 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> I didn't hear the Boardroom presentation - what did they say? Any place to get audio?
> 
> ALF, what do you think the chances of a retrace tomorrow are? It seems with TRO all the action is in the mornings - by the time I wake up (the student life) all the funds over!




Hi Stoxclimber,

I'm no charter, but this ended pretty bearish after a gap up, so I'd be expecting a drop tomorrow. That said, everyone thought CDU would at these points but it just kept climbing. Sorry, not comparing, just stating it's not a certain either way with this sort of stock.

Prob good not to watch it in the mornings too much - this is were all the hype is and people get carried away, either with their buyer or selling. Watching can either get your too excited or instill fear   

Whichever way you look at it, still undervalued, so that's why I'm holding, even if I do see a retrace.

Someone ask a broker for an estimate please!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Swing traders really go to work with this,

May get to $1,

I'm thinking of day trading this with spec funds while holding my original 50c purchase based on the fundamentals, I mean @ 16.9% Zinc and Zinc hitting $2+ theres gotta be a hell of a lot of value in that deposit


----------



## stoxclimber (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Why's TRO gone so quiet all of a sudden? It's done about $2000 volume in 1.5 hrs? Maybe all the gamblers are off at the races...?


----------



## stoxclimber (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

We closed quite low today with a large bid ask spread for most of the afternoon and a couple ~10000 share parcels jumping the gap to sell. What does everyone think about tomorrows prospects on the TRO rollercoaster?


----------



## JoshyJ (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Someone big is pushing the price down and grabbing all he can. And most probably picked today so he can pick up people's stop losses too.


----------



## stoxclimber (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Yeah - those stop losses were snapped up pretty quick - 1.05-1.15 in one purchase!

I picked myself up a small package at 1.06 closing - looking to go speculative with the small package and fundamentals with the large.


----------



## ALFguy (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				JoshyJ said:
			
		

> Someone big is pushing the price down and grabbing all he can. And most probably picked today so he can pick up people's stop losses too.




Have to agree Joshy.

A 100k+ order at open disappeared, which probably rattled a few. Then a few sells into the bid got people agitated which induced profit taking.
Someone was sure picking this up through the day.
Not nice to see but not too unhealthy either.

Very itchy one this > as soon as a big buy goes in, this will panic people into buying before it goes too high. My opinions only of course


----------



## chops_a_must (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Gotta love that enormous gap between buyers and sellers in this one.

If it's not going to be a producer until 2008, is its value really between $1.50 - $2?


----------



## stoxclimber (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Well chops, its got around 80million shares on issue, and its got AUD$10bn (from memory) of metal in the ground - so $2 a share is only $160mm market cap or 1.6% of in ground value. 


There are risks of course...


----------



## toc_bat (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Joshy

Being vey new to the whole scene I am asking to question. How does someone big push the price down? I can understnad a lack of demand lowering the price, but if someone big wants a large parcel doesnt this naturally translate into a larger demand hence a price rise? Especially in yesterdays trading where thre was great reluctance to sell at a low price, i WOULD HAVE A THOUGHT A BIG BUYER HAS NO CHOICE BUT TO (ARGCH caps lock) pay the price asked.

Ok bye, thanks. j


----------



## Broadside (7 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

toc_bat:  How can a seller really be a net buyer?

you can cap a stock by putting a large sell in at a certain price with the expectation the sell won't get hit or only small chunks get hit, which forces other real sellers to go below your price in order to have their order filled....and the party which is capping the stock is happily accumulating the shares at a lower price....this happens quite a lot in some stocks. (Called capping amongst other things)

Alternatively if the bid depth is a little thin you can indiscrimately dump shares and smash the price, you may sell (for example) a couple of hundred thousand but if you soften up the market enough and create a bit of fear you can accumulate many more shares than you sold at a lower price....sometimes this is called tree shaking.

There are many combinations and variations of the above, creating fear and doubt is a great way to accumulate cheap shares.  But sometimes selling is just selling and there is no hidden agenda.  The trick is to know when.


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Broadside,

Thanks very enlightening. I can imagine this sort of complex market manipulation in theory, but those who practise it must be pretty good to do all that just through interacting with a screen. Do brokers then have a much more informative interface than I do, through my ANZ etrade market depth screen of just the next 10 sell and buy orders?

Also how do you know "when"? Is the market depth that informative that you can see all this happening?

I must admit I was THIS CLOSE (holding thumb and index finger very closely indeed) to selling yesterday at around the 1.00-1.05 mark only to see it recover to 1.18 ish and then in the last 45 minutes take a dive again.

Thanks for the insigth again. So will this stock go up, or down further still is the question? hahaha 

bye

j


----------



## JoshyJ (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Atm i have no clue. It should go up. But we just arent getting the publicity this deserves.

We need a report.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

J (not Joshy J, Toc-Bat)

If your using a normal online broker than believe me theres lots that you don't get to see,

for starters I use Pro Trader its a live (ie sales updated as they happen no need to refresh etc) you get to see individual buy orders in depth (ie break the depth apart) live course of sale (exact size of volume that went through etc if the orders were X (Crossed) etc etc

As good as PT is, it doesn't even come close to having a good broker who can let you know if stock is being accumulated, pumped and dumped, boosted for upcoming placements etc etc invaluable info they provide,

As for the stock, I really doubt enough people are buying it for fundamental reasons, there maybe 1 or 2 big buyers but the rest appear to be traders,

As far as I'm concerned given its JORC Measured, Indicated and Inferred Resource its not a speccie rather an undervalued company with a huge asset and given Zinc shot up over $2.05 a lb last night its only a matter of time before TRO has its True Day in the Sun,

*
Just my opinion though*


----------



## Broadside (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> Broadside,
> 
> Also how do you know "when"? Is the market depth that informative that you can see all this happening?
> 
> j




If I knew "when" with certainty I would be retired by now  :  but sometimes you get a feel for when a stock is being manipulated, sometimes it is just paranoia.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I recieved some interesting news today, Bell Potter appear to be accumulating this stock, this is not speculation or a random guess, All stocks traded on the ASX go through whats called the 'Seats System' where by you are either Chess Sponsored (Have a broker ie Commsec etc)or Issuer Sponsored (No broker, shares a sponsored by the company very few people have this)

Anyway basically through 'Seats' brokers can see Net buyers and sellers and I have been told that Bell Potter have been large Net Buyers over the past weeks.

I don't know what this means its not a recommendation or anything, but I found it to be very interesting and thought I should share it with everyone,


----------



## stoxclimber (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Where's all the volume gone? Where are the day traders?!!


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I recieved some interesting news today, Bell Potter appear to be accumulating this stock, this is not speculation or a random guess, All stocks traded on the ASX go through whats called the 'Seats System' where by you are either Chess Sponsored (Have a broker ie Commsec etc)or Issuer Sponsored (No broker, shares a sponsored by the company very few people have this)
> 
> Anyway basically through 'Seats' brokers can see Net buyers and sellers and I have been told that Bell Potter have been large Net Buyers over the past weeks.
> 
> I don't know what this means its not a recommendation or anything, but I found it to be very interesting and thought I should share it with everyone,



Thanks YT. Champ.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Perfect example of stock capping,

a 100k sell order goes up @ $1.09c

Sellers panic and jump in front selling at $1.07, $1.05 etc etc

If that was a serious sell order it would either have been fed on ie 25k at a time ESPECIALLY GIVEN CURRENT MKT BUY DEPTH,

Or it would have at least sold down to $1.05

But instead it'll sit there, it may even move down as sellers move down with it, but lets see if it doesn't get pulled, I'd expect whoever is trying to accumulate, cough *Bell Potter cough cough, to try and break $1 support and pick up as much as they can as stops get hit


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Then perhaps a speculative move would be to sell to now and wait for that drop and then buy back.


----------



## JoshyJ (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

It might be just testing the stock?


----------



## JoshyJ (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Because most monkeys jumped out yesterday.


----------



## stoxclimber (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

This stock has really died off in terms of volume..only 114K today...


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I must admit I was very silly and bought in at $1.20 in the excitement a few days ago, and am getting a bit worried now. It could easily drop off for the next few weeks months even, who nows. Then again another positive announcement and it could come back. But it is not very comfortable right now. And given im at the other side of the world and its 1.45am here id rather go to bed than watch this thing, but will I be able to sleep? Or will I toss and turn and come back to the glowing screen in the dark room every 45 minutes. 

Or is it time to cut my loss here and try to get rid of it at $1.10 say, any takers? Meet me in Seats? Will ya?

I realise this is a good mid to long term proposition, so maybe I will hang in there. 

Decisions decisions, 

as i seem to be wrtiting to myself now ill end this post .... here ->.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Good mid to long term stock?

All it will take is 1 article in the newspapers commenting on this stocks huge assets and woosh, 

Also notice how of the 100k sell order @ $1.09 like 1500 were bought so it was a 98500 sell order @ $1.09 but wait look at it now its a 100k sell order again, ie they amended the order from 98500 to 100k which means they have more stock in their holdings and they are not serious, just capping the stock IMO!

And now the order is gone, who would have thought that


----------



## ALFguy (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Talk about a blatant cap.

Looks like whoever that was, realised they weren't going to do enough damage. Maybe it was just too obvious  :


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

thanks for your encouragement YT,

and, .. Oh a slight sense of releif, back to $1.10

think ill (damn these slovak keyboards, where is the apostrophy!) sit on it for one more night, and go to bed now,

ps apart from this huge find ehat other projects does the company have on their slate, im just worried that since production wont start till 2008, or so i have read, that it will settle to the 80-90c mark and stay there for months till production looms closer, ok b


----------



## stoxclimber (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

toc: don't worry too much about daily changes in prices especially with TRO when its only doing smallish volumes - for example, going from 1.04->1.10 was only about $10K worth of volume - and right now you can sell $3000 worth of stock to push it down to 1.035 again. 

The companies got a few other exploration sites - and the financial feasability study due early next yr (feb I think) is the next scheduled major news item.


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

stoxclimber
the question is can i aford to wait til feb to perhaps only come back to my intial investment value, or if i cut my loss nowish i can put it somewhere else where it may make a better gain by feb, but then the question is which other stock? i like INL tho, i almost bought that instead of TRO, wouldve been up 20% by now, oh well, thems the cookies crumbling i hear.

point taken though, very tiny volumes are causing large swings on it at the moment.


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

ok

so i didnt go to bed after all, looks like there are many more keener sellers at this moment, and not that much buyer interest, more sellers than buyers, ah man one dollar, is anyone still holdng on to this one? i guess most contributors here got it cheap eh?

ok bye


----------



## chops_a_must (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

It's hard to know what to do with a lot of stocks at the moment.

Even with good news announcements, a lot of the stocks are copping a pounding.


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

ah stuff it,

watching it now is masochism, im seriously going to bed now, anyway im sure if there is going to be any improvement it wont be by the end of today,

bye all,

ps its only been a handfull of sellers really that have driven it down today,


----------



## ALFguy (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

one word > manipulation!

insto's building their holding any which way they can.

Would have to have had strong nerves not to sell today.

Finished up


----------



## georgew (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Has anyone seen the rumours on other forums that there is going to be huge selloff of this share over the next week - back to 20 cents it looks like!


----------



## stoxclimber (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I personally haven't. Would you mind posting a link?


----------



## Tubbles (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hi I am new to your forum but have been reading posts in several forums regarding this stock.  Most posts suggest that this stock is being manipulated by bigger players. Eg. Crazy Jim Smith Forums and Hotcopper.  I agree with these views especially after watching fake bids appear and dissappear during todays trading.  However, I was interested to know which forums you sourced your information re: "rumours of huge selloff"from. I am a current holder of TRO.


----------



## stoxclimber (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

He's been talking down a number of stocks so its probably a continuation of that.

But I of course retract that if he can post a link


----------



## ALFguy (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				georgew said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the rumours on other forums that there is going to be huge selloff of this share over the next week - back to 20 cents it looks like!




GeorgeW, your posts generally are of 'doom and gloom' with nothing substantial to back up your comments. You said MOX was gonna fall to 20c, remember?

Probably best to ignore this chap people.

Of course, DYO research.


----------



## blobbob (8 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

GeorgeW is just making up stuff see GDR  also posted as THESTORM


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				georgew said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the rumours on other forums that there is going to be huge selloff of this share over the next week - back to 20 cents it looks like!




Why are people like this allowed to join ASF?

Has anyone heard the rumour the George W is a bit of an idiot?

Georgie boy are we a little upset because we got thumped in the elections?

The only thing I'll be interested to confirm by tomorrow is whether Bell Potter has continued to Accumulate this stock, I'll let you guys know when I do find out


----------



## toc_bat (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

there just arent any interested buyers out there for the last 2 days really, dunno about instos, there would be more volume would there not? and since this stock was worth 40c a week ago therer must be plenty of holders out there who are still sitting very pretty, but how long will they last? only a matter of time before they start to sell, even 80c to these guys is still a good time to sell at ... 

i dunno, ive accepted my loss, i dont think this will climd to the 120s without another good anouncement or some publicity or hype or recommendation from one of those fatguys ........ or prophets they are called.

so do i bail now or do i wait for some such hype? can anyone reccomend a decent clairvoiant?

bye


----------



## Tubbles (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hey dont know if this is any help but I topped up at $1.17. I also have had a few bad moments. ACurrently I am still holding.  I found the posts  on Crazy Jim Smith Forums useful if anybody is interested.


----------



## stoxclimber (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I agree with you toc_bat - not any interest in the stock over the last 3 days. Very concerning.


----------



## JoshyJ (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> there just arent any interested buyers out there for the last 2 days really, dunno about instos, there would be more volume would there not? and since this stock was worth 40c a week ago therer must be plenty of holders out there who are still sitting very pretty, but how long will they last? only a matter of time before they start to sell, even 80c to these guys is still a good time to sell at ...
> 
> i dunno, ive accepted my loss, i dont think this will climd to the 120s without another good anouncement or some publicity or hype or recommendation from one of those fatguys ........ or prophets they are called.
> 
> ...




This is still getting manipulated by the same guy as yesterday. The more he stocks up the better i see it.


----------



## toc_bat (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

joshy

where do you see the manipulation? the sellers lined up all seem pretty genuine, no silly 100k sales on offer today, 

one positive thing though is that sellers are really reluctant to let this one go, there is very little selling, considering so many holders must have this from the 40cents odd i am surprised that there seem so few profit takers, thats good for now but i am worried that this wont be the case for too long, once the floodgates open itll come down a lot faster, 

i think ill hold for today at least and see whats going on tomorrow,


----------



## JoshyJ (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

The 100k is over at $1.50...It wasnt there yesterday.


----------



## toc_bat (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

oh

i only see the first ten sellers/buyers lines, anz etrade

still $1,50 is too far away from the action to be manipulative, or not? surely it could not have any effect in driving the price down

tubbles : im interested int eh Crazy Jim Smith Forums stuff, can you supply an address?

bye


----------



## JoshyJ (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

http://www.crazyjimsmith.com/

I'm using ANZ Etrade Protrader. 

He might just be using it to change the Buyers v Sellers volume. In the morning we had lots of support till that 100k came.


----------



## Tubbles (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Toc bat 

www.crazyjimsmith.com

I think that right .  I'm still new at this and dont know how to post a website in yet.  I joined up yesterday and made my first posts yesterday.


----------



## Tubbles (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hey cool it just goes in automatically ...and somebody already beat me to it.  Anyhow it seems like a very friendly forum with really good inforamtive posts.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I'm out,

Not because I don't have faith in the stock but because

1. I bought at 50c about 2 weeks ago and $10k profit in 2 weeks is nothing to scoff at

2. There is someone manipulating this stock, I think its Bell Potter, anyway given the fact that I expect Mkt Correction soon, I think this party could quite easily induce panic selling, that being said 1 article and woosh up it'll go

3. *Main Reason* I have a law exam in a few hours and I'm still watching the mkts   oh dear oh dear

Good luck to those holding


----------



## toc_bat (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

yt

what do you mean by market correction?

hey good luck in the exam

cya


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> yt
> 
> what do you mean by market correction?
> 
> ...




I expect the whole mkt to correct short term, ie XAO to drop back to previous resistance which should now act as support 5320 likewise XJO then consolidate a few days at this level confirming support before marching on christmas rally,

Unfortunately during such a correction SENTIMENT CAN SWING VERY VIOLENTLY and stocks like TRO which are excellent and extremely undervalued given their huge asset will still fall and given the huge rises of late it may fall further than others that haven't risen much for 1 main reason, people who got in at cheaper levels can afford to sell down to those cheaper levels and still not loose money

OF COURSE I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## stoxclimber (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

im losing faith in TRO...the sellers are all jumping the gaps to the buyers...theres  little volume...and no-one seems all that interested in buying...


----------



## toc_bat (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

goodness 97c 

aya yay

ps first serious buyer is at 94c there really is not too much interest, 

i have read up on the discussion at crazy jims, very much like this thread really, but the core posters there seem to be more confident, they reckon this is all down to manipulation, and manipulation means someone wants the stock real bad, etc etc, but maybe the manipulator might have their day and force a panic sell, maybe i ought to join him and sell, and then buy cheap like he is hoping to do ey?


----------



## stoxclimber (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

well it seems we've finally got a bit of interest - although still down a lot for the day.


Are the posters claiming manipulation sure that the buyer is driving down the price? I admit the 100K sell orders etc. are suspicious...but perhaps we are just falling in love with the stock and want to believe?


----------



## nizar (9 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Unfortunately during such a correction SENTIMENT CAN SWING VERY VIOLENTLY and stocks like TRO which are excellent and extremely undervalued given their huge asset will still fall




LOL yeh YT these excellent undervalued companies that arent earning a cent, usually fall the most during a correction THE MOST! trust me i know from May...


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The only thing I'll be interested to confirm by tomorrow is whether Bell Potter has continued to Accumulate this stock, I'll let you guys know when I do find out




any news on this YT?


----------



## ALFguy (10 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm out,
> 
> Not because I don't have faith in the stock but because
> 
> ...




Always good to take a profit YT.. gotta be happy with $10k   

Had a run today and closed at $1.23
Expect a gap up on Monday which may lead me to sell too.
It's a great long term hold but as you say, if Bell are manipulating they won't let it run again soon.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Went up to $1.465 today,

It just swings so furiously,

Haven't checked back with my broker to see if Bell Potter is still accumulating, but anyone with a NON-ONLINE broker can do this, just ask your broker to check via SEATS who are the *net buyers and net sellers* for say last week and week before,


----------



## JoshyJ (13 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Went up to $1.465 today,
> 
> It just swings so furiously,
> 
> Haven't checked back with my broker to see if Bell Potter is still accumulating, but anyone with a NON-ONLINE broker can do this, just ask your broker to check via SEATS who are the *net buyers and net sellers* for say last week and week before,




I wouldn't be surprised if he was. It's been getting capped almost everyday since last Monday.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				JoshyJ said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised *if he was*. It's been getting capped almost everyday since last Monday.





Joshy Bell Potter is an *it* not a *he*, Bell Potter is probably Australia's 3rd Largest Domestic Non-Online Dedicated Broker, with 1st being Pattersons and 2nd being Hartleys, I'd sya Bell Pot comes in 3rd ahead of the likes Argnought and Shaw


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Sam, PMs full. SK


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

whats up with TRO this morning?


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

tro is looking good, up 18%, at $1,31, not many sellers so far


----------



## Bullion (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Yeah I don't understand TRO hahaha.... sits around $1-$1.10 then suddenly hits $1.30... Weird, although can't complain, I made a few bucks last time it did it.


----------



## chops_a_must (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> tro is looking good, up 18%, at $1,31, not many sellers so far



It seems to range between about 1.05 and 1.30 quite regularly doesn't it? Strange one.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

They're going to need funds very soon to continue Woodland evaluation

Could be an SPP @ $1

Or a placement @ $1 (or worse around 80c)

I'm gonna wait to see what they do funding wise before I jump back in, day trades until then


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> They're going to need funds very soon to continue Woodland evaluation
> 
> Could be an SPP @ $1
> 
> ...



If they started working on an SPP a little while ago (which they should have) then probably the lower end of the scale, which will be disappointing. Like the EVE situation. Although EVE held up pretty well after the initial sell off!


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> If they started working on an SPP a little while ago (which they should have) then probably the lower end of the scale, which will be disappointing. Like the EVE situation. Although EVE held up pretty well after the initial sell off!




Whats an SPP? YT how do you know? Is it in one of their announcements or is it your intuition and experience?

see yas


----------



## Beethoven (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> Whats an SPP? YT how do you know? Is it in one of their announcements or is it your intuition and experience?
> 
> see yas




Because they don't have much money atm lol.  Looking at financials ithey have around 750k in cash?  So a placement is a definite thing in the short term.


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> Whats an SPP? YT how do you know? Is it in one of their announcements or is it your intuition and experience?
> 
> see yas



Share Purchase Plan is given to current holders while a Placement would go to Institutions, or Spohisticated Investors. I prefer an SPP on a company I hold and has obvious potential.


----------



## markrmau (1 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I prefer an SPP on a company I hold and has obvious potential.




I disagree here. To get a company going, you really want institutional support. Sucking off the poor old retail investors is a sign of last resort - and so the SP will continue to decay....

(disc, I hold a position in TRO)


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> I disagree here. To get a company going, you really want institutional support. Sucking off the poor old retail investors is a sign of last resort - and so the SP will continue to decay....
> 
> (disc, I hold a position in TRO)



I agree that institutional support is good, but I HATE being left out of an opportunity to buy more of a stock that I own, at a lower price. Very frustrating that the insto's and 'sophisticated' inverstors get the usually cheap stock.


----------



## stoxclimber (2 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Quote from another forum:

'They raised $100K only 4 weeks ago through the conversion of options. Plus on the 30th September they announced they had $1.35M in the bank and they spent $269K last quarter... at that rate, their money will last until the start of 2008...

That might not stop them raising cash, but it is not urgent..... In fact they will have to some time, maybe the start of next year.
'


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> I disagree here. To get a company going, you really want institutional support. Sucking off the poor old retail investors is a sign of last resort - and so the SP will continue to decay....
> 
> (disc, I hold a position in TRO)




Agree with Mark.

Once you do a placement to retail investors, most of those %#%$ immediately dump at market for a quick buck, surpressing the share price and any reaction to good news, often for several weeks.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Agree with Mark.
> 
> Once you do a placement to retail investors, most of those %#%$ immediately dump at market for a quick buck, surpressing the share price and any reaction to good news, often for several weeks.



OK, OK, I change my mind and agree with you guys.


----------



## nizar (3 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I was just having a look at this breakout.
SO SO Textbook!
Long term stage 1, then volume surges, price breaks out in late October at 40-50c. 3 weeks later $1.20.   

YT congrats for buying at 50c!


----------



## moses (3 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I was just having a look at this breakout.
> SO SO Textbook!
> Long term stage 1, then volume surges, price breaks out in late October at 40-50c. 3 weeks later $1.20.



Hopefully this is what is happening at INL...


----------



## deftfear (3 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I can't say I'm an expert on these things, but the price rise was on fairly low volume on Friday, there were quite a few 10K parcels that went through. I don't know what it means, but when i saw the price going up on Friday I wasn't getting too excited as there weren't that many shares changing hands, it only needs a sell of 20-30k to go through and we would be back to where it is has been for the last few weeks.

I'd love for someone to prove me wrong, as an increasing sp makes me very


----------



## stoxclimber (5 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Going on another run.


----------



## Bullion (5 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Yeah... a big one...


----------



## JoshyJ (8 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Check the charts this will be up further next week.


----------



## hypnotic (8 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Cup and Handle formation on TRO...

From a charting point of view this might head up to $1.60 next week...  

Good luck to all holders   

Hypnotic


----------



## 56gsa (29 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

good call by those above - late christmas present of 26% today for all TRO holders... no news i can find - any ideas?


----------



## crazyjimsmith (29 December 2006)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				56gsa said:
			
		

> good call by those above - late christmas present of 26% today for all TRO holders... no news i can find - any ideas?




CVC have a 5% stake and have been holding down the price in order to accumulate. This stock in my opinion is still way undervalued however I personally would not buy it as I alerted people about it when it was at 50c and plenty have made money since.

The price is rallying now because the capping has ceased and people need to chase the price higher due to a lack of sellers.

Expect more gains on Friday.


----------



## moses (5 January 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

TRO rose 13% today during a bloodbath, bouncing back to its high on Monay without news, and despite the directors assuring the ASX on Monday they had no idea why the price was rising so dramatically.

Curious.


----------



## moses (6 January 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

now is that a    pennant or is that a    pennant?


----------



## moses (9 January 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

still fluttering...but which way?


----------



## punterpete (6 February 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Does anyone think this is a screaming buy at the moment?


----------



## stoxclimber (6 February 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

i do pete, and have my money where my mouth is the share has dropped a lot but on pretty low volume (and there was a big fall in zinc too). The PFS is due soon which, in my opinion, should be positive given there was an existing mine - and now TRO are going to be using new technology. Major problem for buyers is the lowish volumes make it difficult to build a sizable holding.


----------



## hypnotic (7 February 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hi punter,

I must say i have been in and out of this one, currently not holding (made a tidy 25% profit). The main support on this share lies on the 1.05 mark. 

Base purely on the momentum, this share is going only one way and that is down. It is down even on an up market like today. the MACD just crossed below the 0 line which looks bearish to me and the MACD is on a downward trend since early Jan. I would wait a little until this share tests the 1.05 mark where the support line is at the moment or when there are signs that this one is going back up. 

This one is a funny trading one. The buys and sells are all over the place. Good for punters if your willing to do it purely on gamble. However, these are only my opinions.   

Good luck to thsoe who has bought in.   

Anyone with fundamentals on this one?????? Haven't really looks at it fundamentally.

Hypnotic,


----------



## stoxclimber (7 February 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

the fundamentals are great...read the start of the thread..the fundamentals haven't changed since the big metal find


----------



## stoxclimber (4 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Broker report released valuing TRO at $2.86 per share

http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/pubs/pdf/2007/TROReportFeb07.pdf


----------



## hypnotic (4 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Broker report released valuing TRO at $2.86 per share
> 
> http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/pubs/pdf/2007/TROReportFeb07.pdf




Thanks for digging out the report Stoxclimber, looks very good. I have been considering jumping back in after seeing the strong rebound at around 1.20 at the 28th Feb when the market crashed.   

Looking more solid now around the 1.27 mark. 

Hypnotic


----------



## stoxclimber (5 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

hey hyp

I think TRO is a good buy [I would since I have it myself..] although there are two issues with it at the moment:
- large bid/ask spread and small volumes on offer make it difficult to build a holding [depends on the size you are investing of course]
- unlikely to move much until the PFS is released [ supposed to be this quarter]

Personally wish to buy more but no spare cash at the moment..may have to rebalance the portfolio.


----------



## tvthree (8 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Gee if a good PFS is released this share has the potential to do anything.

I like it's prospects so I've loaded up today   

Good luck to all longs.

DYOR


----------



## stormfighter (17 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

This is a dangerous share to be in. Don't believe the hype. They really don't appear to have the resources they say. I wouldn't be surprised to see this back at 20 cents shortly.

Buyer beware!!


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



			
				stormfighter said:
			
		

> This is a dangerous share to be in. Don't believe the hype. They really don't appear to have the resources they say. I wouldn't be surprised to see this back at 20 cents shortly.
> 
> Buyer beware!!



Can you please expand on this a little stormfighter? More analysis and justification of posts required here mate. Cheers.


----------



## nizar (17 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Kennas.

Remember when this broke out from a long stage 1 in november.
I think ERO is doing something very similar.
Looks at the charts and volume for comparison.

Id be keen to hear your thoughts
(though maybe the ERO thread is a more appropriate place)


----------



## stoxclimber (17 March 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

main difference being that TRO had a clearly identifiable in ground mineral value and was ridiculously undervalued for that value whereas ERO has no such quanitified resource...


----------



## stoxclimber (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Guys,

In reference to the annoucement today:

If we very conservatively assume that out of a 10.1Mt @ 16.9% zinc equiv TRO mines 80kt of zinc concentrate @ 50% zinc for 8 years at a zinc price of $3000/t, $40m mine cost (financed 50/50 debt equity), with an EBIDTA marign of 55.4% (average of ZFX KZL and PEM), gives a share value of *$2.04* (12% discount rate)

Will post detailed numbers when I have time in a couple days, can also send the model to anyone if itnerested (dont think I can upload here?)


----------



## doctorj (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



> Will post detailed numbers when I have time in a couple days, can also send the model to anyone if itnerested (dont think I can upload here?)



Uploading excel files works fine - just link them to your post.  The size limit on excel files is about 250k from memory.


----------



## stoxclimber (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Oh, thanks doctorj.

Model is attached.


----------



## stalk (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I'm looking for a long term play say at least 5 years. Do you recommend TRO on this basis. The announcement seemed to disappoint the market but do you feel that is only a short term thing?

Thanks


----------



## stoxclimber (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Well stalk, imo the market was basically neutral on this annoucement evidenced in the volume.. a few holders out there were dissapointed that the PFS wasn't more detailed and sold off, while others saw the few investors selling and thought the short term prospects of the share price going up were bad so jumped out as well..overall there havent been very many shares changing hands (yesterday 200K out of 80mil, today was 150-200 if i recall). I'm expecting a further annoucement soon with the actual details, this annoucement seems like it was rushed out in order to fit into the Q1 2007 deadline.


In terms of TRO being a 5 years investment:
While the model suggests TRO is quite undervalued, this of course will depend on your views on the future zinc price (and to an extent TRO's other metals like copper). If you think the mining boom will end pretty soon then TRO isnt a great investment as its cash is going to come 2009-2016 and beyond, and will depend on the metal prices then. Another factor to consider is how much you are investing - if you are making a large investment its difficult to buy shares in TRO as ask stack is usally pretty bare.


----------



## stalk (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Thanks Stox,

Appreciate the reply.

The MPS Securities report was very bullish about TRO. I wonder if they still feel the same now. They put a valuation price of $2.86 and some people are saying they were being conservative.


----------



## doctorj (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



stoxclimber said:


> Model is attached.



Fantastic model! Thanks for sharing!  Your generosity is something everyone can learn from and I'd love to see more share their modelling here.

I have to profess to not knowing a thing about TRO, but I've reviewed your model and I'm curious as to where you got the figure of 80kT pa of Zinc Concentrate from?   I couldn't follow your post earlier in the thread.

I hope the questions from an uninformed individual aren't irritating.  I've read the AGM presentation and I'm still in the dark.  Is it likely their crusher/mill/flotation tanks (again, no idea of the nature of the deposit and how they plan to process it) will support this throughput?  Does it take into account that even if they mine enough zinc metal to get 80kT pa of concentrate and have the crusher/mill/floatation tank capacity to support it that the chemical process is likely to be inefficient and recover less than 100% (maybe only 50%!) of what's available (with the rest going into the tailings) anyway?

Look forward to your response and that of anyone else that's willing to educate someone that doesn't know much about this stuff...


----------



## stoxclimber (3 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*



stalk said:


> Thanks Stox,
> 
> Appreciate the reply.
> 
> The MPS Securities report was very bullish about TRO. I wonder if they still feel the same now. They put a valuation price of $2.86 and some people are saying they were being conservative.




One can look at the MP Securities report two ways - one can argue that it is bullish in its assumptions as to zinc prices (3000 USD at 80c AUD/USD in until something like 2020), but in respect to the actual TRO mine according to the management they have seemed to be quite conservative - MPS did their valuation based on (from memory) 220k tonnes per annum producing 40ktpa concentrate - management has said at least 440ktpa producing 80ktpa concentrate. 

Models can vary a lot depending on your different assumptions, so valuation based on comparable companies often is used in practice - if one looks at the chart on page 4 of the MPS report, that pretty much sums up the pro-TRO argument.

Hope this helps.




doctorj: Thanks. I must confess it's not pro bono work, I do have a substantial part of my portfolio in TRO.

The 80ktpa concentrate was from the company's annoucement on Monday - the company stated the project would mine at least 80ktpa concentrate for at least 8 years - so I was basically taking the worst case scenario where the mine still goes ahead given by management and seeing how much TRO was worth in those circumstances. Don't know what sort of setup TRO is looking at running [the PFS was VERY dissapointing on detail..imo it was rushed out to meet the deadline and we'll see a more detailed one soon] but clearly the company believes they can produce 80ktpa concentrate for at least 8 years, so I went with that. The 50% zinc comes from the MP Securities report.


----------



## stalk (4 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Why is this share going down? MPS values it at $2.86. My god why are people so stupid and driving this price down??!!


----------



## stoxclimber (5 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Well stalk, if the market was always right, there wouldnt be any good buys out there!


----------



## stoxclimber (10 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Well, its an interesting situation for the short term sp now..

we've seen some biggish holders (50K-100K) sell their stakes after the PFS is released but there was someone out there buying those stakes up (look at the amount of ~20K bids over the past few days..)

now we've got over 100K sitting on the bid (including one pure 40k order) - is this a genuine bid trying to snap up shares being sold off by those dissapointed wit the PFS, or is the guy trying to sell 100K at 1.30 by creating a market? Imo the 100k @ 1.30 is quite suspect since TRO's average daily volume is quite low, but we can't know for sure. 

As interesting as a share with 70K volume can be, lol!


----------



## stoxclimber (12 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Wow, that 100K @ 1.30 was taken out in one fell swoop!


----------



## stoxclimber (12 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hey guys,

Finally got some time to look at the presentation from TRO released on the market a couple days ago. Following the presentation theres been some $50k+ buyers into TRO on the depth, not sure if that is related to the presentation or other buying. 


_Summary_

For the best summary of TRO, see the attached chart in this post (which comes from the Martin Place Securities report)..big deposit (has resource about equal in size to CBH which has  a market cap of 440mm!! compared to TROs 110mm! and herald which has a market cap of 213mm!) trading at a small %age of in ground value (even with an 83c AUD).

TRO's value is being recognised in the Canadian market with TRO's parent company which owns 54% of TRO going up by 60% over the last 3 months, compared to TRO's down 20%. In fact, TOE is an even better buy than TRO since TOE is basically worth only the 54% of TRO that it owns! But for those of us who can't buy Canadian shares, you'll have to settle for TRO

chart here

-------------------


Firstly the company has done some drilling at Woodlawn and found no water down to 300m, which is good news but mostly expected. Second the company's other drilling projects are going ahead which is good to see but no concrete news on those projects yet.


In relation to the PRESENTATION:

Slide 33 has some details on a potential Lewis Ponds mine..you can see Woodlawn U/G and Lewis Ponds combined is 16.7Mt @ 12.2% Zn equiv,which is 2.0374Mt of zinc equiv. 
*At the current AUD zinc price of 4320, thats $8.8bn of in ground metal! With TRO trading at just 1.2% of in ground value!!* Again, see the chart (sourced from the MPS report) attached to this post..


Slide 21 has a good breakdown of TRO's metal content:
highlights are
* 56% zinc*
*17% copper*
*13% lead*
(Remember my model only valued the zinc!)


Confirms TRO is targeting 2007/2008 for development [sooner the better!]
Second has PFSes in progress on Woodlawn Tailings [as opposed to underground, TRO's jewel in the crown], Lewis Ponds and Pylara Limestone - I wasn't up to date with these. Not sure when they are due.

You can see from the map that the company loves the volanic rock belt with Woodlawn on it, along with Lewis Ponds. If they found another resource of reasonable size at Lewis Ponds which is in similar rocks to Woodlawn [I cant really see them finding another Woodlawn...its just too big for there to be that many deposits out there] then wow..drilling is underway so im definately keeping an eye on this project!

Page 16 also highlights the brief summary of Woodlawn apart from the massive deposit:
got an agreement with current land users
a lot of infrastructure in place from the old mine and nearby land users 
(inc. rail access to a port)
close to skilled workers unlike a remote project
mining lease already approved
little cost needed due to existing infrastructure [might need to revise my 40mm mine cost downward!!]

Slide 18 CONFIRMS that the PFS annoucement in relation to Woodlawn Underground did NOT include Woodlawn Tailings..a project which MPS valued reasonably highly. *So the 440k TPA with 80kTPA concentrates used in my model are only one of the company's projects.   *

Slide 25 has a nice map for all those who enjoy leggo and big dumpster trucks


----------



## stalk (16 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I note that TRO have been putting out some media announcements since their disappointing PFS. Trying to get their flagging share price up.

Let's hope that works!


----------



## stoxclimber (16 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

stalk, imo PFS wasn't that bad just dissapointing in the lack of detail!

From the news today:

The sulphide annoucement is good news, we should see some drilling to get some grades in this area soon - both Woodlawn and Lewis Ponds are on VMS and it looks like TRO's found another promising site nearby Woodlawn. Waiting to see some grades before I get carried away though!

Re: the capital raising, no suprises there...they had 1.4mil in the bank at year end and have budgeted 7m of expenses this year. When the capital raising annoucement is released I'll give my thoughts then...a large equity private placement at substantially below market price would be a dissapointment.


----------



## stalk (18 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hey stox

How far do you think the share price will fall tomorrow once it comes out of the trading halt?


----------



## stoxclimber (18 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

stalk,

I don't think its a question of how far it will fall! At the moment theres nothing to indicate that the share price should drop, if there was no capital raising id say i expect it to rise slightly on higher zinc + the drilling results.

However, it all depends on the capital raising! If its at a disappointing price, the share price could slump. If its at or around market, it should be slightly positive and if its above its very positive! We just have to wait and see.


----------



## pacer (18 April 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

STALK is a stalker....buy a cheap dial up account for a few hours at TANDY and down ramp good stocks....he only has 6 posts....go away STALK
I don't own these shares...just checked his form....from NMS thread and thought I'd warn you guys......

He's been here and NWR and on HotCop all day.....it won't work here or the others mate....we are onto your game!


----------



## Ken (16 May 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

CVC is a major shareholder of this company.

They own over 6 million shares in TRO.

I hold CVC, so find this interesting.


----------



## barrett (16 May 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Hi Stox,
I'm new, evaluating TRO - thanks for sharing the model you posted, very helpful 
The version you posted has capex at $40M for UG mine project, 20debt 20equity, valuing TRO at $2.04.  If capex rises to $100M, around what MPS estimated and in the ball park of what TRO expect, the valuation falls to $1.04.
I am not familiar with interpreting discounted cash flow analyses, perhaps it is a very conservative method.. but I hope the above does not mean TRO is now overvalued.  I realise the assumptions eg zinc price are conservative & the model includes zinc only.  
Thanks,
Barrett


----------



## stoxclimber (16 May 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

barrett,
did MPS assume $100mm mine cost? I don't see it in their report [not saying its not there, just saying that I don't see it] - 40mm was a figure i came up with looking at some comparable companies [just a ballpark] but it could be off. 

It also depends on your assumptions as to debt/equity mix (the more equity the company issues at below fair value the worse it is for existing shareholders).


Personally I'm not holding TRO at the moment, not because i dont think its a good investment but because it doesnt look like we are going to see much activity until next year, so the share price probably won't move much (either up or down). Of course, if we see some fund interest as TRO moves towards being an emerging producer it could push the price up. Overall I see TRO as a relatively low risk holding (compared to the sector) with low upside and downside until more news comes out..


----------



## barrett (18 May 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

Stox,
The MPS assumption is in a margin note on p.3 - expected capex $100M for UG and $40M for tailings project.. also in a table footnote on p.3, they assume the company -ends up- with a debt:equity ratio of 40:60, therefore UG+tailings capital funds raised as $35M equity and $105M debt, given share price of $1.26.  The $100M capex causes your zinc UG model to give a low valuation based on DCF - around the current market price.. but the market cap/cash flow is still around 2, rather good value to put it mildly.. market cap/in-ground metal value chart you posted also screams value.   So I agree with your positive long-term outlook..  

I'm in Canberra, a relative of mine occasionally works at Woodlawn open pit - a company called Veolia puts Sydney waste in there and reticulates water over it to get everything rotting down and producing lots of methane.  The water that collects at the bottom of the open pit is then pumped back up, and so it doesn't go into the UG workings..  But it means TRO can't use the existing portal at the base of the open pit - I gather they will tunnel down from surface, about 4km of tunnel to reach the UG workings -that spikes the UG capex by about $18M.. then there's the mill and fleet..


----------



## barrett (4 June 2007)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

TRO has broken out on high volume but no news..  When I spoke with the MD about 6 weeks ago he said Pato's were preparing a report on them, maybe that's out?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 May 2009)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

I'm on the lookout t see if this one breaks 8c. There's a serious increase in volume, resistance has been at 8c for a while and now there are no sellers until 11.5c. Will be interesting to see if anyone unloads below this price. I think we are likely to see a run. Market cap of $8M at 8c with approx $2M in the bank and Pb, Zn recovering from 6 month lows in recent weeks. If sellers come in at 9-10c and they get eaten up in reasonable volume then I reckon this one will be a winner.


----------



## Mailmancp (19 February 2011)

*Re: TRO - Tri Origin Minerals*

This stock is breaking out!   Look for a good jump in share value over the next week or so.   I cannot believe that TRO:ASX is as cheap as it is compared to TOR:TSX .

This coming week should be fun.   Cheers


----------



## Diddlysquatz (27 February 2011)

Mailman, it doesn't look like too many people are following this company right now. Volume and price has been picking up nicely. I think it looks pretty cheap.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

Issued Capital 201m shares
Exchange Listings TSX:TOR ASX:TRO
MC CDN$26 million AUD$21 million
Share Price CDN$0.13 AUD$0.105
Cash CDN$2.0 million AUD$2.0 million
Debt Nil
Options Outstanding 8.7 million (exercise price A$0.10-1.54 )
TSX investors 75% ASX investors 25%

*Woodlawn Property*
• 3 Key Projects:‐
   Woodlawn Tailings Retreatment
   Woodlawn Underground
   Woodlawn Regional Exploration
• 530 km² land position
• Resources and Reserves
• Numerous base metal prospects
• Woodlawn Strategy:‐
   Develop Tailings Retreatment Project
   Re‐open Woodlawn Underground Mine
Discover New Deposits

*Woodlawn Tailings Retreatment Project*
• Near term production and cash flow
• Feasibility Study & Front End Engineering Design complete
• 33% IRR on invested capital
• Proven hydraulic mining method
• Standard sulfide flotation processing
• Established infrastructure – water, power, access
• Community support

Project Overview (Business Case March 2012)
Mineral Reserves: 11.2 Mt @ 2.2% Zn, 1.3% Pb, 0.5% Cu, 31 g/t Ag, 0.3 g/t Au
Mining: 4,300 tonnes per day (1.5 Mtpa)
Mine Life: 7.5 years
Av. Annual Production: Cu: 14,000tpa @ 22% Cu
Pb: 15,000tpa @ 35% Pb
Zn: 49,000tpa @ 45% Zn
(tonnes of concentrate)
Development Capital: $92.8 million including a $5.6 million contingency
Site Operating Costs: $22 per tonne processed
Total NSR Revenue: $586 million
Pre- Tax Net Cash Flow: $199 million
Pre-Tax NPV10: $81 million
C1 Unit Cost: $0.12/lb payable zinc (post by-product credits)
Pre-Tax Project IRR: 33%

CAPEX
Direct $64.8M
Indirect $18.1M
Contingency $ 5.6M
TSF4 + Mining $ 4.3M
SITE OPEX
Mining 8%
Reagents 46%
Labour 15%
Power 16%
Other 15%

*Woodlawn Underground Mining Project*
Historical Production:
• 1978 to 1998
• 13.8 Mt @ 9.1% Zn, 3.6% Pb, 1.6% Cu, 74 g/t Ag & 0.52 g/t Au
• Closure 1998 – low metal prices & Denehurst corporate issues

Current Resource:
Measured + Indicated
8.6 Mt @ 10.3% Zn, 4.0% Pb, 1.8% Cu, 84 g/t Ag & 0.5 g/t Au
Inferred
1.5 Mt @ 9.6% Zn, 4.1% Pb, 1.7% Cu, 87 g/t Ag & 0.6 g/t Au
In-Situ Metal
Zn Pb Cu Ag Au
Zn -1.03Mt Pb -0.41Mt Cu -0.18Mt Ag -27Moz. Au -167koz.
• Evaluating mineability of current resources
• Evaluation of high grade mineralisation below existing resources in Q1 2012
• Potential for SIGNIFICANT NEW MNE









*Lewis Ponds Property*
• 164 km² property located 200 km west of Sydney
• Positive Q4 2011 drill results
• Numerous untested exploration targets

6.6 Mt Resource
In-Situ Metal
349 Mlb Zn 
203 Mlb Pb 
29 Mlb Cu
14.6 Moz. Ag
0.32 Moz. Au

Overflow Project
• Located in established regional mineral belt
• Hosted small past producing base & precious metal mine
• Significant gold results to date
5.6m @ 7.3 g/t Au, 10.9% Zn, 5.5% Pb from 185m
3.5m @ 7.2 g/t Au from 18.5m
4.0m @ 2.5 g/t Au from 4m
• Recent VTEM survey – identified new exploration targets


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*TRIAUSMIN RECEIVES FURTHER HIGH GRADE COPPER RESULTS AT WOODLAWN AND A NEW REGIONAL PROSPECT DELIVERS HIGH GRADE SAMPLES*

TriAusMin announce that the recently completed drilling program at Woodlawn has returned a further high grade copper intercept of 4.0 metres at 3.07% copper from the J lens in diamond drill hole WLTD012. 
In addition, the Company has received high grade results (2.89g/t gold, 97g/t silver and 9.34% zinc) from rock
samples taken from a new Woodlawn regional prospect.

During production from 1978 to 1998, the Woodlawn open pit and underground mine produced approximately 13.4 million tonnes of high grade zinc, lead and copper ore from a number of separate, fault-bounded massive sulfide zones mined to a maximum depth of 630 metres below surface. A JORC Measured (42% by tonnage) and Indicated (58% by tonnage) Resource1(b) of 8.6 million tonnes grading 10.28% zinc, 4.00% lead, 1.8% copper, 84g/t of silver and 0.5g/t of gold exists within the vicinity of the historic mining operations.


----------



## System (25 August 2014)

On August 20th, 2014, TriAusMin Limited (TRO) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Heron Resources Limited acquired all of the ordinary shares in the Company.


----------

